# Suggest me some 'dramatic' Bach Cantatas



## Hjoi (Aug 12, 2014)

Should that be 'Cantatas' or 'Cantati'? I don't know a lot about Bach's cantatas despite having listened to all of his instrumental music. I stumbled across this lovely spiritually uplifting cantata on you tube and I'm now I'm looking for cantatas similar to the beginning of this one. So, please could you suggest something you think is similar to it

Thank you.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

You should try the most famous one - Cantata 140.
I am only speculating, but I suspect Mozart might have studied it before writing his operas.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Be sure and explore this thread under the "Religious Music" section of the forum:
http://www.talkclassical.com/30868-cantatas-j-s-bach.html
Lots of recommended works and recordings, comments on Cantatas cycles, YouTube links, etc.


----------

